# Tank Mates



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has had any past experience with different tank mates in their piranhas tanks. Is that a good idea, or should I just stick with my ranhas and pleco?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Fishy+piranha= dead fishy


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Most other species become a quick snack for piranhas.
Been tried by many but in the end it's never a question íf they will get eaten, but whén they will get eaten....


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

I've heard from multiple people that piranhas won't eat tetras. Anybody had any experience with this?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Not me, mine liked them







I used them for feeders...


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

When I got my RBP'S as babies this time I stocked there tank full of fish, Cichlids, Tetras, Cat fish, Plecos and others, They all did ok to about 6 Months and then the Plecos were the only ones left, And they even ate one of my 10 In Plecos about three months ago and he had been in there about 10 years. I do have a 4 Inch Pleco and two other 10 Inch plecos that have the occasional nip but besides that are doin fine.

When I had all the fish mixed in the tank looked great, and they all even swam and huddled with the RBP's and they didn't seem to mind, but one day they did become food.


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

"Not me, mine liked them







I used them for feeders..."

Did you use neon tetras or just regular? Because neon tetra were the ones I heard wouldn't be eaten. I think it had something to do with the coloring...but nothing is safe when they get hungry enough, lol.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Believe me, your piranhas don't mind whether they are neon tetras or any other kind of tetras


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I HAD White, Black and neon.


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

"Believe me, your piranhas don't mind whether they are neon tetras or any other kind of tetras







"

hahaha, you right

"I HAD White, Black and neon."

I see...


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Only thing that will last with reds is other pygo's. Throw a couple Caribe or Tern in.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I must have jinxed myself, one of my large Plecos became fish food.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

years and years ago i successfully kept a 13'' common pleco with 6 adult reds in 100 gallons. there was never any issues. but i also knew better that it wouldnt last long term so it was only a few months. the pleco was more or less dumped on me by my brother-in-law and that was the only tank i had that could house him. eventually i sold him to a buyer. but for 5-6 months he was left alone. 
of course while he was in there i spent extra attention making sure the piranhas were well fed and no issues came about. but if they ever decided to attack/kill him there would be little i could do.

most any free swimming fish will eventually attract predatory attention their way. in and enclosed environment, its a losing scenario. eventually the other species will become a meal. all it takes is a small peck by a piranha and it sends the fish into a flight mode which attracts the piranha even more....you see where this is going


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I have kept Plecos for years with my RBP'S but I do lose one from time to time, But it is rare.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah plecos are such inactive fish. not to mention they are naturally armored with spiney fins. they dont make the ideal fish that would attract an attack. but as you said, once in awhile, regardless, one will be eaten.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Every time they eat them all I am left with is a Skull , they ea everything, This is the third or fourth one I have lost in 12 Years, and I always keep a couple in there tank, so my track record is pretty good.

Ill replace this one next time I am near a pet shop, I have two left in the tank.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats kinda crazy. so you just find a pleco skull? you should place them ontop of the tank as trophies or something lol


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah and it is all white, it has teh two fins that stick out from the side near there mouth, everything is all white and it is always like this unless there real small Plecos and then there is nothing.


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

hahhahahaha...
I went on vacation last year for 5 days. I knew I'd be gone for awhile so I put quite a bit of food in the tank. Irregardless, when I returned, the skull of my pleco was laying at the bottom of my tank. So I know how ya feel Joe. G


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

I had some neon's and danios survive for a long time with my piraya's. there where 4 x 9"-11" piraya in a 240 gallon tank. and they lasted till my cousin killed them, but that only worked after they where all above 8". before that they where food. plecos and crayfish always ended up beeing food with an hour for me even when you put in a larger one.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

only piranhas :laugh:


----------



## lucretius (Dec 10, 2011)

I keep other fish with my P's.

Perhaps tank size is important also the age/size of the P's.

1. 50g: unknown species. Only about 6" tl. Lots of plastic plants some bogwood. 2 Ancistrus cirrhosus. shoal of self sustaining guppies.

2. 180g one Piraya 13" plastic plants, bogwood, driftwood and breeding colony of Lamprologus leleupi

3. 180g one Caribe 13" plastic plants, bogwood, driftwood and breeding colony of Lamprologus transcriptus

I tear down the tanks every 2 years or so and give/sell off the bristlenose and cichlids. Reseed the cleaned out tanks with a starter colony and repeat.


----------

